# GPU-Z Released



## Mediocre (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess 'released' isn't the right word....probably alpha or beta released would be a better title...

First off, I didn't see an existing post for this app...

Secondly, Thanks Wizz 

It's not working on my work PC, I've got an MX440...It won't even start up:











It deleted the .txt file when i closed the error report, so I ran it again, got the same crash...and attached that .txt file...

Hope this helps

and 

EDIT: Thanks for movin me...didn't see the dedicated gpu-z forum


----------



## Frederik S (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you have microsoft .net framework 2 installed on the pc ?


----------



## pt (Oct 4, 2007)

works for me
(except the nvidia logo)


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice 

Thanks W1zz


----------

